# Feedback



## glowwaterflow (Feb 23, 2021)

My name is Alyssa and I am seeking feedback. I am self taught and sadly I don't have art friends. Of course my family has positive feedback always. I like to create soft and dreamy art. I hope is that my art gives my audience a chance to breathe.

Title: Delphinium
12x16
Blick primer block 140lb cold press 100% cotton
Cotman watercolors: Dioxazine violet, ultramarine blue, brunt sierra, intense green, alizarin crimson hue


----------



## SketchingRat (3 mo ago)

Hi, sorry for the late response!

This painting is very good, but I think you could improve it by making the colours darker or more vibrant in parts where there is meant to be shadow. Or by using a black pen to trace the edges of the flower’s petals to give it a stronger outline or focus.


----------



## A_Fern (21 d ago)

Hi, I'd like to begin by saying that the painting is fantastic! The one thing I would point out is the section to the left of the blue flowers, which seems to be lacking contrast and blends into the background. I would recommend sharpening the outline to distinguish it. Also, one of the petals of the blue flower seems to stick out with a dark blue outline, perhaps try blending it out for a more cohesive look.

Hope this helps!


----------



## glowwaterflow (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you for the detailed feedback!


----------



## Lucian (Nov 1, 2021)

It looks like an interesting painting. To add to the pieces of advice given above, I would like to suggest maybe making the background a color that contrasts with the painting subject, instead of leaving it white. Maybe in your future works. Keep it up!


----------

